# just bought the wife an allroad 2.7T - questions and advice sought inside



## themadhatter (Nov 30, 2000)

hey guys,
I just bought the wife an '01 Allroad 2.7T automagic so consider this formal introduction to the vortex though I have been a member for some time now.
I am not a n00b with FI cars, of my current collection, it's number 4 in line of the turbo cars that I currently own so the idea of boost is nothing new to me. What is new to me however is working with/on Audis in general.
We have only had the car since Friday and I'm already looking for a few things to change/repair on it including the air suspension (no surprise here) and the car needs a pair of cats and post-cat o2 sensors. Is it possible to get a set of o2 sims for this car?
The air suspension is currently unplugged by the previous owner but the system does not give off any errors etc on the dash and the buttons are non-functioning. The car rides a little softer then I'd like but this is probably due to low air pressure in the system. The car does NOT droop or sag what so ever so that isn't an issue, yet.
after digging through dealer history, the car has no history of getting it's timing belt replaced. At 110k miles though, it is probably due for a timing belt soon as I doubt that the previous owner skipped the 60k change and 120k is coming around the corner. Could I tackle this job myself with the proper cam lock tool or should I reserve this repair for a tech who does this daily? I have read the online DIYs for the change and it just seems more time consuming then anything else.
the car needs a pair of tail lights, the driver's side light has a hole in it and the passenger side has a small crack in it but is unworthy of staying mounted to the car. What is the best source for OE or OE quality lighting for these cars? What type of bulb is used in the fog light (I have dozens of HID kits stacked up in my garage, I may as well use a set)?
I imagine that 5w30 is the proper oil requirement, I'll most likely be using Total for this with either a Mann or Mahle filter so that should be covered unless someone has input on this issue.
thanks to everyone in advance for their input.
-Ron


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.arnottindustries.co....html
for suspension parts
search AW for "piggeis" should shed some light on your downpipe/O2 
Timing belt is a DIY if have done something like that before
HID in fogs has been done before but is not DOT approved (but I thing they look cool)
oil sound good maybe you want to bump up to like a 5w40
and Mann is the preferd filter


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

the best thing i can recommend is you locate & purchase a warranty. as far as which warranty to get, ask your local dealer or indy shop (whomever you will have perform the work on the car) which aftermarket warranty company they recommend. then buy that warranty.
why? averages tell us that more will be paid out in warranty work by the warranty company on your car than what you paid for the warranty, over your life of owning that car. 
good luck on everything else.


----------

